# How To Consume Medicinal  Cannabis In a Responsible Way



## Carrie (Mar 24, 2008)

*Know Your Cannabis*
*HOW TO CONSUME MEDICINAL CANNABIS IN A RESPONSIBLE WAY*​ 

*TYPES OF CANNABIS: MARIJUANA IS GENERALLY DEFINED AS THE DRIED FLOWERS OF THE HEMP PLANT, CANNABIS SATIVA. THE MOST IMPORTANT DISTINCTION FOR CANNABIS SATIVA VARIETIES IS BETWEEN "SATIVA" AND "INDICA." THEIR ORIGIN AND EFFECTS ARE QUITE DIFFERENT FROM ONE ANOTHER. THERE IS AMAZING VARIATION IN THE CANNABIS SATIVA SPECIES, AND AMAZING POTENTIAL FOR ITS THERAPEUTIC USE. THE FOLLOWING IS A GENERAL GUIDE:*​ 
*CANNABIS SATIVA INDICA*
*APPEARANCES:*
*-shorter, stockier plant reaching heights of 1-2 metres*
*-wide,deeply serrated leaves*
*-dense flower clusters(tight buds)*
*EFFECTS (LOWER THC,HIGHER CBN/CBD):*
*-generally more physical than cerebral (however,the relief of physical symptoms can have a positive physical effect)*
*-sedation,pain relief and relaxation*
*-best for later in the day and bedtime*
*-perhaps better for anxiety than depression*
*BENEFITS:*
*-reduces pain - relieves headaches and migraines*
*-muscle relaxant -reduces intra-occular pressure*
*-relieves spasms,reduces seizures*
*-reduces inflammation -bronchio-dilator and expectorant*
*-aids sleep*
*-reduces anxiety and stress*
*-reduces nausea*
*-stimulates appetite*​ 
*CANNABIS sativa SATIVA*
*APPEARANCE:*
*-taller,lankier,potentially reaching heights of over 5 meters*
*-narrow serrated leaves*
*-loose flower clusters*
*EFFECTS (HIGH THC,LOW CBN/CBD):*
*-more stimulating and uplifting*
*-energizing and thought provoking*
*-increases focus and creativity*
*-supports immune system*
*-best for use in daytime*
*BENEFITS*
*-reduces nausea*
*-stimulates the appetite*
*-fights depression*
*-positive,uplifting,cerebral effect*
*-energizes and stimulates*
*-promotes creativity*
*-relieves headaches and migraines*
*-relaxes muscles,relieves pain*
*-acts as an expectorant*​ 
*SELECTING THE BEST STRAIN AND DOSAGE*
*THE EFFICACY OF CANNABIS IS DIRECTLY RELATED TO STRAIN SELECTION. CARE SHOULD BE TAKEN WHEN SELECTING STRAINS THAT WILL BENEFIT YOU. POTENCY AND DOSAGE VARY WITH DIFFERENT STRAINS,CONDITIONS AND INDIVIDUALS. THE IDEA IS TO CONSUME AS LITTLE AS POSSIBLE OF THE MOST APPROPRIATELY POTENT STRAINS AVAILABLE IN ORDER TO REDUCE COSTS AND POTENTIAL SIDE EFFECTS.*​ 
*HYBRID STRAIN CROSSES:*
*MOST CANNABIS SEEDS AND MEDICINE AVAILABLE TODAY ARE FROM HYBRIDS-CROSSES OF SATIVA AND INDICA VARIETIES. THIS ALLOWS CULTIVATORS TO ENJOY AND SELECT FOR VARIOUS DESIRED CHARACTERISTICS OF GROWTH,APPEARANCE AND EFFECT. THE GENETICS AND HENCE THE EFFECTS OF ONE LINEAGE WILL USUALLY BE DOMINANT. FOR EXAMPLE: INDICA-DOMINANT CROSSES ARE FOR PAIN RELIEF, WITH THE SATIVA COMPONENT HELPING WITH ENERGY AND ACTIVITY LEVELS. SATIVA-DOMINANT CROSSES ARE GOOD FOR STIMULATING APPETITE,WITH THE INDICA COMPONENT HELPING TO REDUCE BODY PAIN AND INCREASE RELAXATION.*​ 
*Cannabis has been proven helpful in relieving the symptoms of thousands of conditions,including:*​*-PAIN FROM VARIOUS AILMENTS AND INJURIES*
*-ARTHRITIS,BURSITIS*
*-MIGRAINES*
*-MULTIPLE SCLEROSIS*
*-HEPATITIS C*
*-FIBROMYALGIA*
*-MENTAL/EMOTIONAL HEALTH ISSUES INCLUDING ANXIETY,STRESS,DEPRESSION,HYPERACTIVE AND HORMONAL DISORDERS*
*-NAUSEA AND LOW APPETITE*
*-HIV/AIDS*
*-CANCER AND CHEMOTHERAPY*
*-CROHN'S*
*-MUSCULAR DYSTROPHY*
*-EPILEPY.PARKINSON'S*
*-ASTHMA,EMPHYSEMA*
*-GLAUCOMA AND OTHER INTRA-OCULAR DISORDERS*
*-SKIN DISEASES SUCH AS PRURITIS AND PSORIASIS*
*-BACK PAIN AND MUSCLE SPASMS*
*-PARAPLEGIA AND QUADRIPLEGIA*
*-INSOMNIA AND OTHER SLEEP DISORDERS*​*ACTIVE INGREDIENTS (CANNABINOIDS)*
*THERE ARE APPROXIMATELY 60 IDENTIFIED CANNABINOIDS AND EACH OF AN INFINITE NUMBER OF STRAINS OF CANNABIS HAS ITS OWN CANNABINOID PROFILE. THE ACTIVE CANNABINOIDS EACH HAVE UNIQUE PHYSIOLOGICAL EFFECTS AND MANY COMBINATIONS ACTUALLY APPEAR TO HAVE SYNERGYSTIC AND ANTAGONISTIC EFFECTS.*​*Delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC): Euphoric,stimulant,muscle relaxant,anti-epileptic,anti-emetic,anti-inflammatory,appetite stimulating,bronchio-dilating,hypotensive,anti-depressant and analgesic effects.*
*Cannabidiol (CBD): Lessens the psychoactive effects of THC,sedative and analgesic effects.*
*Cannabichromene (CBC): Promotes the effects of THC and has sedative and analgesic effects.*
*Cannabigerol (CBG): Has sedative effects and anti-microbial properties as well as lowering intra-ocular pressure. CBG is the biogenetic precursor of all other cannabinoids.*
*Cannabinol (CBN):A mildly psychoactive degradation of THC, it's primary effects are as an anti-epileptic,and to lower intra-ocular pressure.*​


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, pretty awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 24, 2008)

This is one of our handouts at the centre. We find it helps people when they don't understand Pot Snob's (People that know to much about Marijuana) I'm glad it can help you and many people as possible. There will be only good weed in this world someday,  when we are all on the same page


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Good thread.


----------

